# Misfire New e85 tune



## 74Retro (May 17, 2010)

So I just upgraded my fuel pump, SMIC and put 72lb injectors to run a e85 tune, car was running fine prior to these upgrades what happens is when I plug the MAF the car misfires like at idle like up to 100x on cylinder 4 and less on the others when its unplugged it runs fine no misfire I have replaced the O2 b1s1 no change swapped MAF no change, change my plugs no change, I have the coil conversion coils are good did a leak test no leaks. Is there something im missing here?:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 74Retro (May 17, 2010)

MAF housing was tuned for 85mm mines 102mm


----------

